# Problemas de compilación, Soluciones comúnes

## BaSS

Bien, muchos usuarios hispanos tienen problemas al compilar algo, en especial con gentoo-1.4.  Aquí pondremos algunas soluciones.

1.- Asegurate de que el usuario root esta con el enviorenment por defecto. Para ello:

```

unset LANG LANGUAGE LC_ALL

```

Con esto se solcionan la mayoría de lso problemas. No os preocupeir, las aplicaciones seguiran mostrandose en español para los otros usuarios, solo procurad tener en el USE el soporte nls.

------------------------------------------------

2.- No usar flags de compilación abrasivos, como -mmx, -m3dnow, -O19, etc.

Más vale q funcione menos optimizado a q no funcione  :Smile: 

-------------------------------------------------

3.- Substituir una arquitectura específica por una genérica, por ej: Pentium3 por i686

--------------------------------------------------

4.- Buscar por los foros y en bugs.gentoo.org para posibles soluciones específicas.

PD: La mayoría de estos problemas se debn a razones externas a gentoo, en especial son problemas del propio gcc3 o del bison.

----------

## Javi

Hola, gracias por los consejos que das para las CFLAGS, por ahora me están sirviendo.

Quería decir alguna cosa: 

+lo mas importante es que no entiendo por qué tanta prisa por actualizar cada vez a la versión más nueva de GCC. Es decir, si (por ejemplo) el gcc 3.2.0 iba de perlas, y lo compilaba todo (o casi), ¿qué necesidad hay de actualizar al 3.2.1 que da más quebraderos de cabeza que otra cosa? ¿Por qué se sigue esta política tan al límite con paquetes básicos del sistema como gcc o glibc?

+ya que has dicho que usemos arquitecturas genéricas, pongo esto aquí por si hay algun despistado:

             K6, K6-2 y Pentium equivalen a -march=i586

             Pentium Pro, Pentium II, Pentium Celeron, Pentium III y Pentium4, K7 (en todas sus variantes) y Athlon XP equivalen a -march=i686

         El K6-3 no lo tengo claro.

Un saludo.

----------

## BaSS

creeme, al gcc3.2 nos da los mismo quebraderos de cabeza q gcc3.2.1, y este nos soluciona algunos problemas.

el k6-3 tb es i586

----------

## Javi

Hola otra vez, no se que pasa que no puedo compilar las X en mi K6-2 500. He probado con todo tipo de flags _no_ restrictivos. Ni -mmmx, ni -O3, ni -march específico ni nada. Voy a pegar el error, aunque creo que no servirá de nada:

 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE  -D_GNU_SOURCE   -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO       -c -o cppsetup.o cppsetup.c

cppsetup.c: In function `cppsetup':

cppsetup.c:231: internal error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> for instructions.

make[4]: *** [cppsetup.o] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r1/work/xc/config/makedepend'

make[3]: *** [../../config/makedepend/makedepend] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r1/work/xc/config/imake'

make[2]: *** [depend] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r1/work/xc/config'

make[1]: *** [depend] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r1/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 256, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Y eso, que he probado varios ebuilds y lo mismo. Si alguien ha sufrido esto con el gcc 3.2.1 y lo ha superado que me avise por favor :D

----------

## Javi

se me ha olvidado preguntar cómo de 'seguro' y optimo es usar las X y gnome/kde/mozilla desde los GRP.

----------

## BaSS

Tanto como puede serlo, pruebalo te sorprenderá.

----------

## GaTeT

... y al hilo del tema de las compilaciones me surge esta duda. 

¿es posible tener las dos versiones del compilador en la misma instalacion de gentoo?

Por lo que he visto parece ke es bastante posible. En el ultimo GWN se halaba algo sobre esto, pero estaba orientado a instalar gcc3.2.1 en una gentoo 1.2 con gcc2.95. Mi caso es al reves. Uso gentoo 1.4_rc2 con gcc3.2.1 y me haria falta tener gcc2.95 para compilar las practicas de la universidad (alli usamos esta version del compilador y resulta muy desagradable ke una practica que compila perfectamente en casa no funcione ni cara al viento cunado se la enseñas al profesor :/ )

Weno, si alguien sabe algo sobre el tema estoy abierto a sugerencias.

Saludos!!

----------

## BaSS

Sí que es posible, 

*  sys-devel/gcc-config

      Latest version available: 1.2.7

      Latest version installed: 1.2.7

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Utility to change the gcc compiler being used.

es al estilo del opengl-config  :Smile: 

----------

## humillo

Hoy me ha ocurrido algo extraño, emerge me decia que no encontraba el compilador C.

Al ejecutar los siguientes comandos todo volvia a funcionar:

```
env-update

source /etc/profile
```

Saludos,

David

----------

## GaTeT

A mi me ha pasado algo muy curioso con el compilador. trataba de hacer un 'make menuconfig' para retocar unas cosas de mi kernel y me decia ke no encontraba las ncurses. Lo gracioso es ke eso solo me ocurre si lo hago desde un gnome-terminal si lo hago en una de las consolas tradicionales (Alt+F1...) funcinaba perfectamente. esto he conseguido solucionarlo con los mismo comandos del post anterior.

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

solo me keda saber ke es lo ke hacen estos comandos. xD

saludos!!

----------

## Kamui-Chan

el gcc-3.2.1-r6 hace estos problemas la solucion emerge gcc-3.2.1-r1.ebuild   :Cool: 

----------

## GaTeT

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> Sí que es posible, 
> 
> *  sys-devel/gcc-config
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.2.7
> ...

 

Ya tengo gcc-config y  gcc2.95 instalado pero tengo un ligero problema. no puedo cambiar de gcc si no lo hago como root. aparte para poder compilar con gcc2.95 tb tengo ke usar las instrucciones 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

.

Mi objetivo es poder compilar mis practicas de la universidad con gcc2.95 desde mi usuario y el resto del sistema con gcc3.2.1.

Seguire investigando. un saludo!!

----------

## kabutor

 *GaTeT wrote:*   

> A mi me ha pasado algo muy curioso con el compilador. trataba de hacer un 'make menuconfig' para retocar unas cosas de mi kernel y me decia ke no encontraba las ncurses. Lo gracioso es ke eso solo me ocurre si lo hago desde un gnome-terminal si lo hago en una de las consolas tradicionales (Alt+F1...) funcinaba perfectamente. esto he conseguido solucionarlo con los mismo comandos del post 
> 
> 

 

Joer 10:42 de la mañana y me pasa lo mismo que a ti, el entorno de la Xterm esa de gnome alguien sabe donde estan algu tipo de .bashrc que lea de inicio o el tipico fivhero de configuracion?

Es q el error mio es clavado al tuyo

aparte q el prompt del bash es lo mas cutre que pario madre... no dice nada ni del user name ni del nombre del dir ni na de na..

EDIT----------

Nada que siguo parecido el kernel compila mal desde la consola de gnome, aun haciendo el env-update source /etc/profile.

la unica manera de compilar el kernel es hacerlo desde otra maquina por ssh (supongo con una consola virtual tb ira, pero estos fallos del gnome me ponen malo)

Edit --- años despues------------

Como nadie contesta XD aqui va el post q he econtrado sobre el tema, al menos soluciona el prompr de la consola bajo gnome, quizas ayude para la compilacion

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7849&highlight=gnometerminal+profiles+default

----------

## jmx

 :Smile:  Hola, ayer tarde por fin me decidi a instalar gentoo.

La máquina es un athlon xp, cuando la compré reservé 10 Gb para linux he instale windows xp. Mi primer intento de poner linux (Suse 7.2 que lo uso desde la 5) fué un fracaso porque recibí un aviso de que no se podia instalar por encima del cilindro 1024.

Mirando los foros, leí que con grub como cargador del kernel se saltaba esta limitacion (después he leido que con lilo tambien se prodría hacer) el caso es que con un CD que queme en enero con Gentoo Linux 1.4rc2 comencé la instalación desde el principio.

Cuento solo los fracasos por si le siven de ayuda a alguien.

* En CFLAGS puse -03 en vez de -O3 me dí cuenta cuando comenzaron los mensajes de que no reconocia la opcion -03 (con el cero). Para la stage 2 lo modifique y continué, imagino que la stage 1 no estará muy optimizada?.

* Esto tadaba mas de lo esperado, pero a las 2:30 a.m. lo deje compilando la stage 3. A las 8:00 a.m. antes de irme al curro continué instalando el kernel, y el grup (seguí el resto de las instrucciones que estan bastante bien y claras)

* Hize un reboot y la sorpresa fué una pantalla negra con grup> y no habia forma de seguir. Ni linux ni windows.

*Esta tarde he buscado en los foros y aunque en ingles he encontrado solución a todo:

Grub no lee menu.lst (como desde el linux debian desde el que escribo) sino grub.conf, asi que he arrancado con el LiveCD, he montado /dev/hda2 /boot, he renombrado el archivo y he rebotado.

*Comienza el arranque, me ofrece ya la oportunidad de arrancar windows y linux, por defecto comienza este ultimo y... Kernel panic, se para con algo de que no encuentra el init ...

* Vuelvo a revisar grub.conf y veo que confundi totalmente el root (hd0,1) que estaba bien con rl root=/dev/hda2 que tenia que ser donde yo tengo el / que es /dev/hda4

Ahora arranca perfectamente aunque aun tengo todo el trabajo emerge lo que me queda.

Un saludos a todos

----------

## kch

 *jmx wrote:*   

> :) Hola, ayer tarde por fin me decidi a instalar gentoo.
> 
> La máquina es un athlon xp, cuando la compré reservé 10 Gb para linux he instale windows xp. Mi primer intento de poner linux (Suse 7.2 que lo uso desde la 5) fué un fracaso porque recibí un aviso de que no se podia instalar por encima del cilindro 1024.
> 
> 

 

Este problema no se debe ni a la versión de grub, ni a la de lilo. La limitación de arranque por encima del cilindro 1024 es por culpa de la BIOS. Si tu equipo es relativamente nuevo no tienes ningun problema en poner tu partición de boot mas alla de ese cilindro. Lo que leiste seguramente era una advertencia en la que te decia que si usas un cilindro por encima del 1024 "puede" que el sistema no arranque. La mejor forma de comprobarlo, sobre todo al principio de la instalación, es probando  :D

 *jmx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora arranca perfectamente aunque aun tengo todo el trabajo emerge lo que me queda.
> 
> 

 

Ante esto solo paciencia y que la fuerza[1] te acompañe

Un saludo

[1] fuerza es usar ccache para acelerar las compilaciones o si tienes más de un equipo instalar distcc, que reparte entre los ordenadores de la red el trabajo de compilación

----------

## Arioch

Hi people....

si te aparece la pantalla al arrancar en negro con el grub> puedes arrancar igual sin tener que recurrir al cd..

tienes que escribir:

kernel /bzImage  (o el nombre que le des a tu kernel en la particion /boot)

boot

y ya esta!!!! arrancara tu gentoo sin problema alguno....

Un saludo a todos....!!!

----------

## matosale

 *kch wrote:*   

> [1] fuerza es usar ccache para acelerar las compilaciones o si tienes más de un equipo instalar distcc, que reparte entre los ordenadores de la red el trabajo de compilación

 

Buenas!!!!

Me podrían dar un poco mas de info acerca de esto de compilar usando una 2da  computadora (o quizá mas?).

Gracias!!!!

----------

## SpOeK

Hola, tienes más información sobre distcc (compilación distribuída) en http://distcc.samba.org.

Yo también estoy interesado, así que me voy a poner con ello y ya comentaré qué tal.  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

## asph

algunos usuarios de nvidia que obtengan mensajes de error al compilar algunos paquetes (i.e. src_compile) veran solucionados sus problemas ejecutando:

```
opengl-update xfree
```

ya despues del emerge, podeis volver a activar el glx de nvidia:

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

----------

## neuronal

Lo que voy a decir, a parte de ser una perogrullada, no es una solución. Más bien es una simple sugerencia.

Si sobreviene un problema de compilación y uno ya se ha vuelto loco intentando ver por qué pasa eso o probando 'soluciones comunes'  :Smile:  una buena idea es buscar en bugs.gentoo.org por el nombre del paquete que nos da el error. Quién sabe, a lo mejor allí tenemos el mismo error que el nuestro reportado por otro usuario y encima corregido/comentado con alguna solución.

Decir que los problemas de compilación son necesariamente bugs de la propia distribución. Pero nunca está de más buscar (a parte de en estos foros) en bugs.gentoo.org

Un saludo

----------

## Jon Snow

Bueno, me ha parecido que nadie ha puesto el link que voy a poner, es para las FLAGS de Make.conf:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/

Bueno, espero que os sean tan útiles como me fueron a mi en su momento.

Atentamente,

Jon Snow

----------

## XiuX

Jon Snow , gracias por el link : )

es bastante útil ^_^

----------

## Solusan

 *GaTeT wrote:*   

> ... y al hilo del tema de las compilaciones me surge esta duda. 
> 
> ¿es posible tener las dos versiones del compilador en la misma instalacion de gentoo?
> 
> Por lo que he visto parece ke es bastante posible. En el ultimo GWN se halaba algo sobre esto, pero estaba orientado a instalar gcc3.2.1 en una gentoo 1.2 con gcc2.95. Mi caso es al reves. Uso gentoo 1.4_rc2 con gcc3.2.1 y me haria falta tener gcc2.95 para compilar las practicas de la universidad (alli usamos esta version del compilador y resulta muy desagradable ke una practica que compila perfectamente en casa no funcione ni cara al viento cunado se la enseñas al profesor :/ )
> ...

 

Disculpa yo es que me estpy volviendo chalupa con el tema de lo de un compilador/entorno decente. He probado con kdevelop pero es un poco rarito lo de los breakpoints y lo de que ejecute hasta el cursor.

Estaba mirando eclipse pero en debian por ejemplo no veo el plug-in para c y en gentoo está en inestable y con los problemas que estoy teniendocon ella .... pues com que no se si bajármelo.

QUe llevas tu? Que me recomiendas?

Grcias.

pd: perdónpor el off topic.

----------

## hackerunet

Bueno tengo un propblema muy grande bueno en realidad son 2, no 3.

El primero, es que no puedo compilar el amsn, sencillamente marca un error, y no se si se deba a los parametros del make.conf.

El segundo, no puedo compilar el merlin-cpufire, ya que me dice que tengo 3 dependencias bloqueadas.

El tercero, es muy tonto, no puedo hacer que salga el arroba. jejejee osea no se como configurar el teclado para activarle las teclas con ALT+Gr.

bueno, aqui esta el make.conf de mi maquina, junto con el error del amsn a ver si lo pueden arreglar o alguien sabe como, porfavor me diga.

OK?

! ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.8.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 76, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build 

error.

make.conf

error en compilacion del amsn

make.conf settings

# These settings were set by the catalyst build 

script that automatically built$# Please consult 

/etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed 

example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

USE="x86 oss apm arts avi berkdb bitmap -fonts 

crypt cups encode fortran f77

     foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg 

kde gnome libg++ libwww mad

     mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis pam 

pdflib png python qt

     quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd 

truetype X xml2 xmms xv zlib"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu imlib"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

bueno cualquier cosa me avisan porfa.

gracias

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  hackerunet  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psm1984

¿y que tienes en el make.conf?

----------

## jhigueros

! ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.1.8.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 76, Exitcode 2

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build

error.

esta bien yo tuve clavos compilando el amsn arrba de este error que te dice asi te puedo ayudar ?

----------

## pcmaster

Yo estoy teniendo un problema al compilar la última versión de K3B:

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fpermissive   -o libk3bdevice.la -rpath /usr/lib -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -version-info 2:0:0 -no-undefined k3bdevice.lo k3bdevice_mmc.lo k3bscsicommand.lo k3btrack.lo k3btoc.lo k3bdevicemanager.lo k3bmsf.lo k3bdiskinfo.lo k3bdeviceglobals.lo k3bcrc.lo k3bcdtext.lo k3bhalconnection.lo -lkio   -L/usr/lib -lhal -L/usr/lib -ldbus-1 -L/usr/lib -ldbus-qt-1 -lm -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [libk3bdevice.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.12.4a/work/k3b-0.12.4a/libk3bdevice'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.12.4a/work/k3b-0.12.4a'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-0.12.4a failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 168, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## pcmaster

Yo últimamente no pyuedo compilar algunos paquetes, porque me da un error:

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fpermissive   -o libk3bdevice.la -rpath /usr/lib -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -version-info 2:0:0 -no-undefined k3bdevice.lo k3bdevice_mmc.lo k3bscsicommand.lo k3btrack.lo k3btoc.lo k3bdevicemanager.lo k3bmsf.lo k3bdiskinfo.lo k3bdeviceglobals.lo k3bcrc.lo k3bcdtext.lo k3bhalconnection.lo -lkio   -L/usr/lib -lhal -L/usr/lib -ldbus-1 -L/usr/lib -ldbus-qt-1 -lm -L/usr/kde/3.4/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib   

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: //usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [libk3bdevice.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.12.4a/work/k3b-0.12.4a/libk3bdevice'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.12.4a/work/k3b-0.12.4a'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-0.12.4a failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 173, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Con sylpheed-claws obtengo el mismo error, por lo que no puedo actualizar los paquetes (en su día compilaron, y los he actualizado varias veces).

¿Una solución?

----------

## pcmaster

En el mensaje de error parece como si estuviera buscando algo de gcc-3.3.5:

```
//usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so: No such file or directory
```

y la versión instalada es la 3.3.6:

```
AthlonXP ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

```

El error se produce con k3b y con sylpheed-claws. Todos los demás programas (por ahora) me han compialdo bien. ¿Sabéis como arreglarlo? Por si acaso voy a re-emerger gcc, a ver qué pasa...

----------

## gringo

sip, con "re-emerger" gcc debería solucionarse ... sino prueba con un fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5, aunque no sé si te será de ayuda.

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

Pues no, tras re-emerger gcc sigue igual. lo del fix_libtool_files ya lo había hecho, pero voy a probar de nuevo.

Gracias por tu respuesta.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues sí, tras hacer un

# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.5-20050130

parece haberse arreglado, porque sylpheed-claws ha compilado. Estoy probando actualizar K3B.

la gracia está en que ya había hecho el fix_libtool_files.sh, y algunas cosas más, pero sin resultados. Quizá lo de recompilar gcc ha servido de algo, o no le había puesto la versión correctaemte al fix_libtool_files.sh.

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## Mariano

Muy wenas a todos, lo primero decir que como no he encontrado nada parecido a mi problema por eso lo propongo a ver si alguien sabe de qué se trata. Pedir disculpas si ya está solucionado por algún otro lao xD

Mi problema es el siguiente:

Por ejemplo lo que intentaba compilar "a mano" era el mldonkey, ya que la versión que me daba para instalar cuando lo emergía era más antigua que la que encontré en la página. Así que la descargué y me dispuse a hacer el ./configure de toa la vida, como usuario sin privilegios, lo normal, vamos.

(Todos los ficheros dentro de mldonkey-2.7.3 tienen a mi usuario como propietario y users como grupo)

Código:

./configure

bash: ./configure: Permission denied

ls -l configure

-rwxr-xr-x  1 manson users 1153 Dec 15 19:45 configure

Si lo pruebo como root tampoco funciona, el mismo error.

Será q /bin/bash necesita algún setuid o algo parecido?

He visto que existe un enlace tal q así, en teoría es correcto no?

ls -l /bin/sh

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 Mar 19 09:36 /bin/sh -> bash

Con los .bin también me pasaba. En Debian recuerdo hacer un +x y ./nombre.bin y se ejecutaba. Aquí no.

¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?

Gracias foreros.

----------

## kalcetoh

 *Mariano wrote:*   

> Muy wenas a todos, lo primero decir que como no he encontrado nada parecido a mi problema por eso lo propongo a ver si alguien sabe de qué se trata. Pedir disculpas si ya está solucionado por algún otro lao xD
> 
> Mi problema es el siguiente:
> 
> Por ejemplo lo que intentaba compilar "a mano" era el mldonkey, ya que la versión que me daba para instalar cuando lo emergía era más antigua que la que encontré en la página. Así que la descargué y me dispuse a hacer el ./configure de toa la vida, como usuario sin privilegios, lo normal, vamos.
> ...

 

He visto que la versión 2.7.3 de mldonkey sí que está en portage, lo único que está en la rama de pruebas, así que añade la siguiente línea a /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
=net-p2p/mldonkey-2.7.3 ~x86
```

Suponiendo que uses arquitectura x86, si usas amd64 u otra pones ~arch, donde arch es tu arquitectura.

----------

## Mariano

Gracias, ya he podido instalar mldonkey, pero sigo sin poder hacer un ./configure de cualquier cosa o un ./loquesea.bin

Â¿Alguien tiene idea?

----------

## cameta

Da la impresion de que cuando descomprimes algo los bin no te tienen persmiso de EJECUCION. Eso explicaria que como root no te deje ejecutar.

¿como descomprimes los ficheros?

----------

## cameta

ls -l

-rwxr-xr-x 1 manson users 1153 Dec 15 19:45 configure 

Pero los permisos parecen correctos,

Revisa si es culpa de tu usuario que no este introducido en el grupo users

----------

## Mariano

Pues resulta q no estoy en el grupo users, voy a cambiarlo y lo pruebo, muchas gracias.

----------

## cameta

En el grupo users tienes que estar.

----------

